# zweiter xserver

## hug0

hi!

wenn ich eine 2. X session starte (nachdem ich die /etc/X11/xdm/Xservers verändert habe), bekomm ich zwar einen weiteren kdm-login-manager, aber wenn mich in kde oder fluxbox einloggen will kommt das hier und die zweite x session stürzt ab:

```
Nov 20 17:45:28 schwan kde(pam_unix)[12379]: session opened for user MEIN_NAME by (uid=0)

Nov 20 17:45:28 schwan kdm: :1[12403]: PAM pam_putenv: delete non-existent entry; REMOTEHOST

Nov 20 17:45:28 schwan PAM-env[12403]: Unknown PAM_ITEM: <XAUTHORITY>

Nov 20 17:45:28 schwan [12403]: PAM pam_putenv: delete non-existent entry; XAUTHORITY

Nov 20 17:45:37 schwan kdm: :1[12379]: PAM pam_putenv: delete non-existent entry; REMOTEHOST

Nov 20 17:45:37 schwan PAM-env[12379]: Unknown PAM_ITEM: <XAUTHORITY>

Nov 20 17:45:37 schwan [12379]: PAM pam_putenv: delete non-existent entry; XAUTHORITY

Nov 20 17:45:37 schwan kde(pam_unix)[12379]: session closed for user MEIN_NAME

Nov 20 17:45:38 schwan mtrr: 0xe8000000,0x2000000 overlaps existing 0xe8000000,0x1000000
```

problem taucht erst seit letztem update auf, wüsste aber kein file, das ich etc-upgedatet habe, was damit was zu tun hat... oder liegt das am neueren xorg (6.8.0-r3)?

----------

## zielscheibe

Hi,

Die Frage hatte ich vor kurzer Zeit auch. Es ist pam.

Lösung siehe:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=250880&highlight=xlib+solved

HTH

----------

## hug0

wow, perfekt, danke!

----------

## MaDDeePee

Mist, ich habe ein ähnliches Problem!

Den zweiten XServer freigeschaltet, dann "neue Sitzung starten und alte sperren" und dann *klick* im Monitor *klickklick*  und weißes Bild auf monitor1, monitor 2 schwarz (2-graka-lösung) und *ENDE* nix geht mehr, nur noch reset....

 :Surprised: (

Hat jemand ne Ansatzlösung?

(Diese PAM-sache ist es nicht, hab ich versucht)

----------

## hug0

keine ahnung, ob es das selbe problem ist, aber die bis jetzt einzige möglichkeit mein gentoo zum absturz zu bringen, ist eine 2. xsession starten und dann zu alten zurückkehren und die andere (2.) ignorieren.

diese versucht sich dann irgendwie nach einiger zeit selbst zu beenden und dann hängt der komplette rechner... (ausser die maus, die geht noch, aber auch das umschalten auf konsole ist unmöglich...)

----------

## Deever

Schaltet vor solchen Spielchen doch einfach ssh ein?

----------

## MaDDeePee

Mist, die SUFU hier im Forum findet auch keine Lösung...nicht dass das wieder so ein seltenes Problem wegen meiner 2 GraKa lösung ist!  :Sad: 

----------

## hug0

 *Deever wrote:*   

> Schaltet vor solchen Spielchen doch einfach ssh ein?

 

hm, also, bevor ich einen weiteren rechner starten muss, um den ersten zu fixen, reboote ich doch lieber den fehlerhaften...  :Wink:  trotzdem danke

----------

